# Bark Limiter XS question



## reconabe (Sep 19, 2005)

I previously owned a bark limiter xs, and was not super happy with the way that the on off button was designed. It was very stiff and sometimes it did not release once it was pressed. When I got my new G2 training collar, the on/off button was of a similar design, but it was very easy to push and not stiff at all. Are the bark limiter xs collars still coming with the stiff on/off button? I am curious because I am in the market to buy one again. Can anyone recommend any other bark collars? Are the spray bark collars any good. I am going to be moving to a new house and I dont want my dogs barking at the neighbors through the fence.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Dogtra has a good one.

Go to Dogs Afield or Lion Country to check it out.

Lawrence Jeur


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

We have tried several brands and like the Tritronics Bark Limiter XS the best.........have not had any problems yet, easy to set levels..........we have 4 of them! :lol: 

Norene S.
NORDOM CHESAPEAKES
*GO SEAHAWKS!!!*


----------

